
Ask HN: Top univ offering an online graduate degree in pure/abstract maths? - soulbadguy
I have looking for online graduate course&#x2F;degree in abtract&#x2F;pure math. While it is relatively easy to find something in computer science and the applied mathetics, i am having trouble find something around the more abstract&#x2F;pure subject (eg measure theory, abstract algebra etc...).
======
matheist
(I have a PhD in pure math — specializing in differential geometry — from a
top US university, graduated in the past few years.)

I've never heard of an online graduate degree in pure math. If I were to
discover that there were indeed such a thing, I'd predict that:

    
    
        * it is not in the US
        * or, it is a masters degree only
        * at a for-profit institution
        * and would have low-quality instruction.
    

I'd count it much more likely that graduate-level courses exist online in a
not-for-credit capacity. (In the usual places, eg MIT opencourseware)

~~~
soulbadguy
Why would be math online degree be neccessarly of low-quality instruction ?
How is the job markets for math phd these days btw ?

------
Colin_M
I'm currently taking all my classes online, but through a brick-and-mortar
college (I live too far from campus to attend in person, at least for now),
and my school doesn't offer anything above Calculus 2 online, with the
justification that the material is too tough to learn without direct
instruction.

I have no idea how valid that justification is, but I imagine at least some
other schools use a similar reasoning.

